# General EZ Dovetailer Jig



## LouPen (Oct 16, 2009)

Has anyone used the gevetailer and if so what are your opinionsneral ez do. is it worth purchasing.


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm interested in hearing about this too. I've read about people complaining of loose joints and such but maybe they don't really know how to use them?? Because I've heard of people that look them too.

Jig itelf looks like a no brainer.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

rugrunner said:


> Has anyone used the gevetailer and if so what are your opinionsneral ez do. is it worth purchasing.


go to this web page and down to the video's and look than make up your mind ? http://www.google.com/#q=General+EZ...wQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=1c4894a3a611027a


----------

